# Sick Plecostomus



## Msioni (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, I have a seeming sick Leopard Plecostomus. I have had the tank set up for about 2 months now, 10 gallon freshwater. 30 gallon filter set up set to low, temp is about 80, conditioners set up, added a low amount of salt recently, ph is about 7.3. No live plants. In the tank I have the Plec, some Mollies and other hardy fish. There is only about 7 fish all together. About a month ago I had a high ammonia surge (about 7ppm+ for a week). I was able to finally get it in control, although I lost the tetras I had. The past 3 weeks, the ammonia level has been non existent. 

Anyways, on to the Plec. He is about 4 inches long. Since about a month ago, his scales seem to be fading away on the main part of his body. It doesnt look like a fungus, and its not spotted. It would look like he is molting, but obviously he isnt. His fins are open and clean, eyes and gills look good, but his skin is really just fading away. I have researched diseases online and none of them seem to fit. He seems healthy otherwise, active and eating. He gets about three 1/2 inch algae pellets a day and 14 hours of artificial light. I dont know if I need to be patient for him to heal or if something else is going on. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

These plecs need wood to gnaw on. Give them a little drift wood and hopefully it is not too late. They also are vegetarian. A diet of algae tabs or flakes, zucchini,and other greens is vital.


----------



## Msioni (Dec 31, 2007)

herefishy said:


> These plecs need wood to gnaw on. Give them a little drift wood and hopefully it is not too late. They also are vegetarian. A diet of algae tabs or flakes, zucchini,and other greens is vital.


He already has wood and I feed him algae, could it be anything else?


----------

